# hoodies with tear out tags



## brando (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey does anybody know how to find hoodies with tear out tags?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I have not seen any.


----------



## brando (Jan 2, 2009)

none huh? what about thermals?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

They're a relatively new thing, so they seem to be mostly (entirely?) limited to t-shirts so far.

Contintental Clothing's neck label doesn't have their brand on it, if that helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

brando said:


> Hey does anybody know how to find hoodies with tear out tags?


You may want to check with Alstyle, as I've heard that they were making all of their garments with tear away tags.

If you contact them, they may be able to tell you if the hoodies are tear away as well.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rodney said:


> You may want to check with Alstyle, as I've heard that they were making all of their garments with tear away tags.


I just pulled their 09 catalog and it says "All garments will have tear away labels although some styles may not have them until current inventory is sold through"

I am just realizing they carry hoodies.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am just realizing they carry hoodies.


And yoga pants, and Reebok stuff, and jackets and baseballl caps and visors  (I actually used their visors for a recent project) 

I was surprised at all they carry as well.


----------



## nyg (Dec 21, 2008)

brando said:


> Hey does anybody know how to find hoodies with tear out tags?


Independent Trading Co's AFX90UNZ is a lightweight hoodie with a tearaway tag. 

Unisex Zip Hood : Unisex Zip Hoodie Sweatshirt : AFX90UNZ


----------



## CASweatshirts (Jan 11, 2011)

Independent Trading Co has Sweatshirts with tear away labels...

AFX series have tear away
Mens All | Independent Trading Company


New jersey hoodies have tear away except for ind1200t
Mens All | Independent Trading Company


----------

